

Show HN: Know Your Pixels? A small browser game done with mediaqueries and JS - pa7
http://www.patrick-wied.at/projects/know-your-pixels/

======
Zoophy
I get 0 points if I have it wrong. Is this is a bug or is that just how the
algorithm works? It would be better to have a maximum score for each round and
then basing the score depending on your browser size compared to the target.

~~~
captn3m0
+1 on this. I came very close on 3 different tries, but getting some points
would have kept me hooked to get the perfect score.

------
46Bit
That's actually really clever, I love it, especially the colour changing. It
might be a good idea to display a hint to resize the browser to the displayed
resolution on the first play, since Hackers tend not to read instructions.

~~~
bbrizzi
At first, I thought it was about quick mental multiplication... but then I
realized I had to be missing something.

------
Geenkaas
Is it cheating when you put your browser over a Photoshop image displaying the
rulers?

------
duiker101
Remove the size displayed at the bottom right might make the game a bit more
interesting....

~~~
pa7
done :) thought of just displaying it in "easy"-mode so beginners can get a
feeling for the dimensions

------
newobj
It's really hard on mobile safari :-P

